# Nhà nhỏ hóa rộng nhờ nhiều mẹo hay trong thiết kế



## lindanga (6/12/21)

Nhà nhỏ hóa rộng nhờ nhiều mẹo hay trong thiết kế Thực tế thì có rất nhiều mẹo hay trong thiết kế nhà nhỏ, giúp ngôi nhà của bạn rộng hơn so với thực tế. Những ngôi nhà có diện tích nhỏ bé luôn là thách thức cho người sở hữu bởi không dễ sắp xếp mọi thứ ổn thỏa trong một nơi ở quá đỗi tí hon. Trang trí nhà nhỏ do đó đòi hỏi làm sao có thể tận dụng tối đa không gian trong nhà để vừa đủ đầy nội thất Máy khuếch tán hương thơm lại vừa trông có vẻ rộng hơn so với diện tích vốn có. Thực tế thì có rất nhiều mẹo hay trong thiết kế nhà nhỏ, giúp ngôi nhà của bạn rộng hơn so với thực tế. Một số mẹo hay bạn có thể áp dụng trong thiết kế nhà nhỏ là: 1. Lưu trữ thông minh Tối đa hóa dung lượng lưu trữ của bạn là một cách tuyệt vời để che giấu sự lộn xộn. Bạn bán Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở Đà Nẵng có thể sử dụng thêm nhiều ô kệ để đặt quần áo, đồ đạc xung quanh. Bạn có thể tham khảo không gian nơi này. Chủ nhà đã khéo léo tạo thêm tủ đựng quần áo ngay dưới một bậc cầu cầu thang thay vì mua tủ quần áo cồng kềnh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Không bày vẽ khu vực ăn uống Cuộc sống hiện đại mấy ai còn sử dụng một phòng ăn chính thức nữa? Hãy từ bỏ chiếc bàn ăn yêu thích để không gian thêm thoáng rộng và kê một số ghế quanh quầy bếp nhà bạn. Nó không chỉ giúp tiết kiệm không gian mà còn biến nhà bếp thành tâm điểm của ngôi nhà bạn. 3. Chú ý ánh sáng trong nhà Đừng bao giờ đánh giá thấp sức mạnh của ánh sáng tốt. Đèn sàn và bàn có thể khiến không gian ẩm thấp, hạn hẹp. Đó là lý do tại sao bạn nên cân nhắc treo một số chiếc đèn dây ở đầu. 4. Tận dụng treo đồ tối đa Những chiếc móc treo là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho không gian nhà bếp nhiều đồ đạcnhưng rất ít không gian cho những chiếc cabniet. Nó sẽ loại bỏ sự lộn xộn trong nhà bếp bận rộn, cung cấp cho nhà bếp của bạn cảm giác rộng lớn hơn nhiều. 5. Lắp cửa trượt Một cánh cửa truyền thống sẽ luôn đong đưa, làm lối đi của căn nhà trở nên rườm rà. Thay vào đó, bạn có thể sử dụng cửa trượt trông sẽ tuyệt vời hơn và chiếm ít không gian nhà ở hơn rất nhiều. 6. Sử dụng ghế đi-văng làm nơi ngủ nghỉ cho khách qua đêm Thay vì sử dụng giường kê cồng kềnh trong nhà nhỏ cho khách dừng chân, bạn nên sử dụng ghế đi-văng. Đây thực sự là hành động đầu tư thông minh cho ngôi nhà nhỏ của bạn. Một chiếc ghế đi-văng vừa có thể hoạt động như một chiếc ghế sofa trong phòng khách nhưng cũng có thể biến thành giường ngủ cho khách vào ban đêm. 7. Sử dụng những tông màu sáng nhẹ cho màu sơn phòng Màu sắc nhẹ hơn như Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn hồng phấn, màu trắng sẽ làm cho không gian của bạn trông to hơn và sáng hơn, cho dù kích thước nhà ở của bạn có rộng hay không.


----------

